# Helix 7



## Danny Danson (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a Helix 7, probably the first gen. It's about 5 years old maybe. But I wanted to use it solely as a chart plotter and my Lowrance as the sonar. I surface mounted both of them in the console. When I attempt to use the Helix 7, it keeps going to simulation mode and when I hit exit, it goes right back. I do not have a transducer connected to it because I was not using it for sonar. So I am wondering if it could be because it's not picking up GPS? Or can it be because the transducer is not connected? If it's the transducer, can I bypass it?

I ordered an external GPS antenna +Heading just in case and will connect it maybe Sunday.

Thanks


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's because there is no transducer. When its booting, hit menu and turn sim off. Should let you get to the maps.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a 7 set up on my snowmobile for ice nav. When you first turn it on you have to hit menu for start up options, then select normal. You then cam scroll to your maps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny Danson (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you. I was worried i'd have to run another transducer and I didnt want two on the back. Danny


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I have a Helix 7 as well and while I am not comfortable offering a correct answer I can offer some advice. Give a Humminbird a call, I did when I was setting mine up and they were very helpful and responsive. The customer service I have received from Humminbird and Minn-Kota has been outstanding


----------

